# Sage Coffee Tastes Weak



## Bradbougourd (Sep 6, 2020)

Hi all!

I have a few questions....

Firstly to let you know the manchineel I have which is the Sage Barista Pro.

1: How long should a double espresso take to pour?

2: I haven't changed the settings on my machine but the coffee seems to be tasing weak, does anyone know why this may be?

3: Again, no settings have been changed but I have had to start tamping the coffee a lot harder than I used to, does anyone know why this could be?

i am using the same coffee beans as usual.

many help is greatly appreciated.


----------

